# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wierema (Utrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wierema

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscemtrum Kanaleneiland, Huisartsen, Utrecht

Adres: Bernadottelaan 6-A, Utrecht


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wierema*

----------

